# test/anavar cycle



## StreetSamurai (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi everyone

I got 2  vial (10 cc each) of ultratest 250 mg (it's 100 mg cypionate, 100 mg test e and 50 mg propionate) and 50 caplets of 20 mg anavar.

I don't know if it's againt the policy of the site to name labs ,so I won't, but I made some research and it seem legit. Plus I know people who used it and they had great result.


I'm 25, 5 feet 10 ,225-235, 14%BF.

Already made three cycle. First one was dbol only. Second was deca/winstrol and last one was Sustanon/deca. Been almost two years since I,ve done a cycle tough.

Been training for almost 7 years 

i'll have a mainly fish, veggie and egg white diet for the whole lenght of the cycle. Will take about 500 g of protein per day.

My goal is to gain mass and pump and to get a harder look to my muscle.

My question is concerning the dosage and the lenght of the cycle. I'm thinking about doing something like this

week 1-3   test 500 mg week  ... ................................................... week 1-4   anavar 40 mg ed
week 4-6   test 750 mg week ......................................................... week 4-6  NO More Anavar
Week 7-8   test 500 mg week ......................................................... week 7-8    NO More Anavar


I'll throw in some nolvadex in the last 2 weeks and 4 weeks after the cycle.


So you guys think the cycle is okay as it is, or should I buy another bottle of anavar and do 40 mg ed for the whole cycle?  

Do you think it would be better to lower the lenght of the cycle to 6 week, but do 750 mg of test  for the whole 6 week ?


Every info and advice would really be appreciated.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jun 3, 2009)

StreetSamurai said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got 2  vial (10 cc each) of ultratest 250 mg (it's 100 mg cypionate, 100 mg test e and 50 mg propionate) and 50 caplets of 20 mg anavar.
> 
> ...



You will not gain mass with that diet!
You need to replace half of your protein with carbohydrates and fats.

No need to taper the dose of Test, just keep it at 500mg/w throughout your cycle. Most people will tell you to run a longer cycle but I think 8 weeks is fine. You could extend the Var another 2 weeks.

I would not add in the Nolv at the end of the cycle. Just start Nolv 2 weeks after you last shot of Test (personally I prefer clomid) and if your prone to gyno then run a very low dose throughout your cycle or use an AI.

Im not to sure of the Test you have but if it contains prop like you say then you may want to inject EOD as prop is a short easter.

I think 14% BF is a bit high to start a cycle, I would lean out abit before you start but you need to sort your diet out before anything. You will not gain muscle eating fish, egg whites and vegies, you need caloric dense foods and you need energy.


----------



## StreetSamurai (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> You will not gain mass with that diet!
> You need to replace half of your protein with carbohydrates and fats.
> 
> No need to taper the dose of Test, just keep it at 500mg/w throughout your cycle. Most people will tell you to run a longer cycle but I think 8 weeks is fine. You could extend the Var another 2 weeks.
> ...





Yeah, I'll probably change my diet to also add  white and red meat and carbs.

So you think it's better to stay at 50 mg the whole cycle. This would cause me to lenghten my cycle to 10 weeks but this is no big deal.


When do you think it's better to do anavar, at the beginning, at the end, ot through the cycle.

thanks a lot


----------



## Shadowcam (Jun 4, 2009)

500mg/w for 10 weeks is fine.

I use anavar the last few weeks on a cutting cycle when getting ready for a contest.

I would not recommend using Var on a bulking cycle but if you are not competing and you insist on using it, you would be better off running it the first 6 weeks of your cycle.


----------



## vernzern (Sep 2, 2010)

*Word up*

For these amounts I might want to say more is not necessarily better. Maybe harder work but not more dosage except for vets who might need more. Word!


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

try getting your bf down, var wont work well if bf is higher than 10% but t-bol is a good idea at 60mg ed for 8 wks. now do test for 12 - 16 wks at 750mg. just do good diet and cardio of some kind and use arimidex or aromasin eod on both. 12.5 aromasin and .25 on arimidex nolva is good but only if u need it but the other ais are superior. imo


----------

